# Detailing tape



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys,
When I get my car back from Ron's I want to give a good clean for the winter.

I've got a porter cable but never used detailing tape to protect the rubber seals etc.

I've looked on ebay and the scotch stuff looks most common. Are there any knocks or tricks to know for someone as Cackhanded as me?

Secondly, Are all plastic treatments (I use a clear gel) the same for rejuvenating seals and scuttles etc, or are there more effective/permanent ones?

Mook


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Make sure you get plenty of supplies to clean my car :wavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTF


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing to worry about with the tape mook....comes off and leaves nothing behind glue or residue wise so I just normally tape just over the edge of the seal. Also use gummi pfledge for the seals

Gummi Pflege: Cleaning, Waxing & Valeting | eBay


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> Nothing to worry about with the tape mook....comes off and leaves nothing behind glue or residue wise so I just normally tape just over the edge of the seal. Also use gummi pfledge for the seals
> 
> Gummi Pflege: Cleaning, Waxing & Valeting | eBay


Stevie,

Who do you use for you materials?

Mike


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Stevie,
> 
> Who do you use for you materials?
> 
> Mike


Normally cleanyourcar...service is great....products sent out v quick and great prices with rewards scheme.

link below to the sonax gummi pfledge they sell:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...mmi-pfleger-rubber-care/prod_1294.html:wavey:

Other provider generally polished bliss...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks dude


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

the main stay for masking tape is 3m's 3434 best bought direct from 3m as its far cheaper 

waterproof and no adhesive transfer 

rubber seals i always use swissvax seal feed its awesome and not greasy so doesn't smear just wipes


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What about plastic on scuttles etc?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> What about plastic on scuttles etc?


First port of call is always to heat gently with a heat gun as it rejuvenates the plastics 

After that we tend to use either pnue which is a tyre feed or protecton


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

How much for a bottle of the seal feed dude?


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Its worth mentioning that although I've never had a problem with it before the blue tape I have, I think it is 3M, I bought it from i4, made a bit of a mess on my Evo 5. 
Not to the plastics or rubber but to the black painted edges of the doors, it never took the paint off but has lifted little spots of lacquer/top coat ?? all along them. 
Its not a big deal but it annoys me and I might get it fixed at some point. 
Its worth taking care removing it, a bit of heat might help. 
J


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> How much for a bottle of the seal feed dude?


Swissvax UK 

there you go mike - i can arrange a small discount for you


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

KAT said:


> Its worth mentioning that although I've never had a problem with it before the blue tape I have, I think it is 3M, I bought it from i4, made a bit of a mess on my Evo 5.
> Not to the plastics or rubber but to the black painted edges of the doors, it never took the paint off but has lifted little spots of lacquer/top coat ?? all along them.
> Its not a big deal but it annoys me and I might get it fixed at some point.
> Its worth taking care removing it, a bit of heat might help.
> J


if your talking about the black area on the upper door frame surrounding the glass that area wasn't lacquered on a standard car 

perhaps someone tidied it up at some point and didn't properly key the area 

to be honest we always remove any taped areas very slowly and kind of pull the tape back along its own length


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks dude


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Normally cleanyourcar...service is great....products sent out v quick and great prices with rewards scheme.
> 
> link below to the sonax gummi pfledge they sell:
> 
> ...


+ 1 on cleanyourcar.co.uk

Great website and the reward scheme saves you a few pennies every now and again :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ordered my Zaino bits direct from Zaino europe and ordered cloths and pads from cleanyourcar.

Should all arrive today


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

I use 3m tape, think the two I have are 25mm and 50mm (blue) very good tape and isn't too expensive  eBay is your friend as everyone beats each other down on price :-D


----------

